# Glock 22 explodes at the range.



## Omar B (Feb 2, 2010)

A couple months ago I posted the story about the Springfeild Armory exploding.  Now a Glock goes and does the same thing.  I was always under the impression that they were pretty (pardon the pun) bullet proof.

Pictures and story - http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=993463&page=1


----------



## lklawson (Feb 2, 2010)

That sucks.

It's funny how these things get spun in the minds of people.

I've seen documentation of lots of spontaneous dissasemblies and most of the time it's life-as-normal with a seasoning of "everything mechanical/made-by-man can break."

But the other day I was watching a Youtube of some firearms advocate "channel" talking about Hi-Point guns.  Well, predictably, he didn't like them but was "considering buying one just for fun."  Well and good, I guess.  But he goes on that he did some "asking around" and found a range where "someone said" that "someone else" had a Hi-Point slide "blow up."  That was enough for him to prove that Hi-Points were dangerous *JUNK* that might injure you just by getting some of their negative karma on you or something.

But he likes Glocks and Sigs.  

Go figure.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## zDom (Feb 2, 2010)

Pft. Shoulda had a SIG!



But seriously, I love my SIG too much to put reloads in it.


I mighta considered factory reloads before reading this, but now? Nah. Case of "Penny wise and pound foolish" eh?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 2, 2010)

Glocks are fantastic and I have put several through the wringers without even an issue.  However, I do not use reloads as their is a greater chance with having issues.  I am sure that this is probably a reload issue and has nothing to do with the Glock.  Actually the manufacturer tells you right up front in their book not to use reloads.  Just my 02.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 2, 2010)

You can find video of almost ANY weapon going KB.

Glock's and reloads, especially with straight lead bullets , have been a known KB issue for a long time.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 2, 2010)

The major problem is the .40 S&W round is just as high a pressure round as the 9mm, but the guns were made originally in 9mm! As a result the unsupported area at the feed ramp is touchy. Poor brass can cause the cartridge case to let go, or and out-of-spec round that is to long can cause an out-of-battery situation, or a round with a setback bullet can drive pressures up causing a case failure.

Most Kabooms with the Glocks tend to be with the very heavy 180gr bullets. I don't know of any with the 155 or shorter weight slugs. I think it is because the heavier bullet does not need much setback to crowd the powder and raise pressures alot causing a case failure.

So I use the Winchester 'T' series 155gr slugs in my Glock 23 and 27 and don&#8217;t worry about it.

Deaf


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 3, 2010)

Any gun can blow up, with any brand of ammo.  It's entirely unlikely that factory ammo would do such a thing, but even the best of manufacturers can put out a bad round here and there.  

Regarding the ammo, they claim that it was a popular brand of commercial reload, so the unfortunate fellow's gun should be covered by their insurance.  The guy was using unjacketed lead reloads, in the factory Glock barrel (polygonal rifling).  Not a good combination, unless you really know what you're doing.  

The key here is, that you CAN use lead in a Glock barrel, but you'd better be damn sure that the alloy is hard enough, or else that polygonal rifling will tear into that bullet, resulting in leading.  

At the same time, you have to be sure that the alloy isn't too hard, or else the bullet will not seal the bore properly, resulting in hot gas eroding the lead bullet, and even more leading.  

There were a few times I've used lead reloads in my factory Glock barrel, but I only did this with Oregon Trail's excellent Lasercast bullets (no leading guarantee), kept the pressures low, and would toss out any brass that had the 6 o'clock bulge.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 3, 2010)

Doesn't BarSto or someone MAKE a glock barrel with a supported chamber?


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 3, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Doesn't BarSto or someone MAKE a glock barrel with a supported chamber?


 
Yes. Bar-Sto, Lone Wolf, Lake City, Kart, and others.

Lone Wolf offers a bunch of them.

Deaf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 4, 2010)

What kind of moron fires lead bullets through a GLOCK octagonal barrel?  The lead builds up in the grooves until it produces catastrophic failure.  This is pure operator stupidity, not any kind of design problem.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 4, 2010)

My IDPA state match pistol is a Glock 17. Hinnie sights and Bar-Sto barrel. The barrel is made for lead bullets and if I want, I can buy thousands of Moly coated lead bullets and crank out 9mm reloads with them.

But most of the time I use FMJ slugs to reload (or get some factory ammo that is FMJ or JHP.)

Deaf


----------



## Skpotamus (Feb 5, 2010)

This reminds me of a guy I saw blow his 1911 in a USPSA match.  He got a squib, in the heat of the compeition, he did a tap rack bang adn blew his gun apart.  Of course, he blamed the gun and not his reloading practices that produced the squib.


I personally shoot lead almost exclusively through my 9mm and 45 caliber glocks (don't own any 40 calibers).  Have for several years now with quite a few thousand rounds downrange.  My glocks actually give me less leading than my 1911''s with the same loads.  Octagonal rifling was originally designed for lead bullets with black powder charges back in the day.  The problem being today is that most people don't know how to slug a barrel to size their bullets properly (glock barrels typically run a little on the large size compared to most cut rifled barrels), so they don't get good obturation and get severe leading problems, which when allowed to go unchecked, can cause pressure spikes in a relatively short time, which typically presents itself as the infamous Kaboom!  

Pretty much in every case I've seen, it's caused by people who aren't as familiar with shooting lead bullets as they should be jumping head first into it and creating their own problems, then blaming the guns instead of them not doing it right.

YMMV.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 5, 2010)

any gun can blow up if you get a double-charge or a squib.  People just like to advertise the Glock "ka-booms."


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 5, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> any gun can blow up if you get a double-charge or a squib. People just like to advertise the Glock "ka-booms."


 
Yeah, but the point being is you shouldn't have to buy a damn after market barrel just to reduce kB chances to as-close-to-zero as possible.


----------



## Skpotamus (Feb 5, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Yeah, but the point being is you shouldn't have to buy a damn after market barrel just to reduce kB chances to as-close-to-zero as possible.



Buying an aftermarket barrel won't change the chances of a kaboom in ANY gun.  A kaboom is typically caused by one of three things, a reloader screwing up and putting way too much powder in a case (typically a double charge of a normally hot load), or no powder in a case causing a squib that doesn't get cleared before the next shot is fired.  Third, is someone shooting lead bullets who has no idea what the hell they are doing, hasn't slugged their barrel and doesn't check for leading.  Occasionally you'll see other stuff, like people leaving a boresighter in their rifle, etc, but those were the three most common ones.  

Why do there seem to be so many with glocks?  Two reasons, first is that they're one of, if not the most common pistol sold in the US.  A quick glance at pistol shooting competitions: In IDPA competitions, 5 of the top 10 guns most commonly used are glocks (http://idpashooting.wordpress.com/2009/02/21/top-10-most-popular-idpa-guns/)
Supposedly 65% of US law enforcement carries a glock.  Add the shear number of glocks out there to the nearly fanatical crusade against them some people have (cough* Dean Speir* cough) and you get a "glocks have a problem" BS all over the internet when it's not really the case.  Certainly just due to having more out there you'll see more failures, but if even half the stories of glocks exploding were true, then NO ONE would actually carry one and glock would probably have gone out of business instead of being one of the biggest handgun manufacturers in the world.


----------



## Bikewr (Feb 22, 2010)

In almost all cases of "detonation" occurring, it will be found that the individual has been tinkering with his reloaded ammunition, feeling that he can improve on time-proven charges and powder characteristics that the factories have spent years and millions on....

It's easy enough; a double-charge of fast-burning powder can detonate.   With the amounts used in typical charges, it's hard to tell visually by just glancing into the case...You have to LOOK.

Other fools will gleefully mix powders of differing burning rates together, hoping to come up with some super blend....

Our department has been carrying the Glock M23 for almost 20 years now.   We shoot a FMJ "training" round and carry the "Golden Saber" round for duty.
The ONLY malfunctions we've ever had are the occasional failure of a magazine to hold the slide back after the last round is fired.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 22, 2010)

Bikewr said:


> Our department has been carrying the Glock M23 for almost 20 years now. We shoot a FMJ "training" round and carry the "Golden Saber" round for duty.
> The ONLY malfunctions we've ever had are the occasional failure of a magazine to hold the slide back after the last round is fired.


 
And I consider the compact Glock 19/23/32 frame to be the best compromise in size, power, and firepower, especially on an open belt holster and the best full time carry gun made. The 9mm gives you a bit more ammo and the .40/.357 Sig gives more whack. Any one of the three will serve you well.

But if I had to pick just one, it would be the 23 (and I'd cheat and get a Glock 32 barrel and AACK .22 unit.) Three guns in one ain't a bad idea, especially with ammo shortages.

Deaf


----------

